# HCG levels



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I've just found out my FET has been successful and had my HCG taken at 11dp5dt, it has come back at 925. I have a beautiful baby boy from a frozen transfer in 2014 and his level was 460 on the same day so I'm thinking this one is very high, Could it be a sign there's more than 1 in there? Thanks in advance


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Wow! My result was  293 at 12dp5dt  

Sounds like there could be more than one although you won't know for sure until the scan. Was it a top grade blast?


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply watermelonbaby   We had 2 top grade blasts put back, That's what is making me think they've both stuck.lol. we've only every had single embryo transfers before but we've had a few failed cycles and decided to go for 2 this time. X


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Hi Laura, your HCG level is the same as mine was so I would say you definitely have two on board. Be prepared!


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Really Clara Rose?   I'm really excited st the possibility of twins, it would be amazing but I'm scared of possible complications with the pregnancy. I over think everything lol. I think that comes with years of infertility though. Thanks for your response Clara, I'm anxious for my scan now.lol x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

My HCG was around 1300 at 12dp5dt when I had my little boy - two embryos transferred but only one implanted. Good luck x


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow yours were very high, I guess there's really no way to tell until the scan. I'm so blessed to be pregnant again so whatever the outcome I'm over the moon   x


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

You can’t be absolutely certain but with 2 blasts transferred and this hCG, I’d bet my money on twins!


----------

